# sump filter questions?



## 100080101 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am seriously thinking of setting up a sump filter system for a 90 gallon and need some advice, how do they work and what do I need to set one up?
Are sump systems better or should I stick with my canister?
I have 3 10 inch oscars 2 6 inch parots and 2 12 inch plecos, so needles to say my 90 gallon tank is over crowded but I keep up with the water changes and clean the filter media regularly. Will a sump be better? Pleas help
Thanks 100080101


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The sump will offer greater filtrative capacity than a filter, and the maintenance will be easier as it'll be easier to access everything.

You would be looking at a wet/dry filtration system. There are one or tow threads recently about them, so try a search, and you'll see some good photos of some setups by members here.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As AMP mentioned, the filtrative capacity will be greatly increased primarily due to the fact that the bioballs offer oxygenation of the water as well as housing nitrifying bacteria. Put the heater (out of sight) and bags of chemical media (uber easy to access) and you're good to go 

The main drawback is the evaporation of water. You can either fill manually or invest in an auto top off unit (ATO). BWI sells them (get the dual float and solenoid combo) and it would be a wise investment, especially if you go away frequently. The only thing you need is to have a copper pipe nearby to tap into or fish the 1/4" water line through the walls so the hose isn't a trip hazzard.

HTH


----------



## 100080101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys but I still need to know what equipment I will need and how to set it up? I don't want to screw anything up......lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

Good intro.

You'll need plumbing to connect the two tanks, and a pump to return the water back to the display tank.


----------

